# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Shperthim ne Hene,NASA optimiste.

## zogu kosovar

NASA eshte optimiste per misionin e bombardimit te HENES,duke shpresuar ne marrjen e te dhenave te vlefshme pas shperthimit ne nje kreater te satelitit tone natyror.Raketa Centaur goditi para disa ditesh siperfaqen e Henes ne nje zone ne polin e jugut ku mendohet se ka uje nen siperfaqe dhe satelitet kane fotografuar çdo moment te shperthimit.Sipas shefit te misionit,Anthony Colaprete,imazhet do te analizohen me kujdes.Ai shtoi se ky mision,qe ishte edhe i pari ne llojin e tij,mund te kosiderohet i suksesshem.

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Po sikur te dal uji atje ne hene, cdo te benim ne ne toke, do te vraponim kush i pari qe te mberrije atje, sikur ndodhi puna me zbulimin e amerikes, gjithe evropianet e te tjeret iken ne amerike !!

----------

